# Oz audio 300 subs , need help figuring out if 300L or 300H please



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

So I got a deal on 2 used Oz audio 12” subs which were supposed to be the 300L model. One has a wider magnet than the other. The wider magnet looks like the 300H version but the basket is purple instead of gray. So I am wondering if anyone knows if one is 300L and one is 300H? The first 3 pictures are the one with the smaller magnet and the last 3 the one with the larger magnet. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## OZSQL (Mar 16, 2009)

I am going to assume these are two different versions of the 300L. Only way you would know for sure is to measure the parameters.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Possible the suspected 300h could be powdercoated to match? Any difference there? Regardless great woofers let us know what you find out


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you both for taking the time to respond. I don’t really have a way to measure the parameters. However , I did find out after hooking them up to an amp to test them that the one that is definitely a 300L has some issues. Both ohm out , but the one with the smaller magnet makes an audible slapping / knocking noise like the first Dayton HO sub I bought several years ago. The other one sounds great but I need 2 so won’t be installing these like I had hoped. I will probably end up putting the good one up for sale to recoup my funds and maybe give the other one away to someone who would want it and would pay for shipping if either of you are interested.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can you peek at the spider to cone junction and see if it's separated there? Very kind offer. Id be down.


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes I will check it out when I get off work today


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

What did you find out?


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Spider and cone are connected and look fine. But upon furher inpection of the one without any apparent problems I have noticed a space about an inch where the surrround is slightly separated from the cone. So I won’t be using or swelling either of them. Might hang on to them just a little longer till I figure out what I want to do 

Thanks 
Chuck


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Good man great subs


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’m sure they can be reconed 
I have the tester so you can get the specs 
Just message me and I’ll loan it you , just pay for shipping and a deposit, that I would refund after it’s returned. - shipping cost. You can get the T/S numbers with this tool and it’s from parts express and made be Dayton audio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank your for the very kind offer, I have let them go to a local guy who is an extreme Oz Audi fan.


----------

